# حادث لم يحدث من قبل



## مسئول السلامة (28 يونيو 2009)

لدى بعض الصور عن حادث لم يحدث من قبل واعتقد انه لن يحدث مرة اخرى لانه بصراحة غريب جدا وعايزكم تشوفوه معايا وارجو الرد من حضرتكم


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يونيو 2009)

شي عجيب فعلاً

السؤال كم كانت سرعته !!!

وكيف قص الجسر من الداخل ولا قصه من الخارج مع العلم أن ارتفاع الذراع اكثر من الجسر بكثير!!!


----------



## sayed00 (28 يونيو 2009)

انت متأكد انها مش مركبة؟؟

زى السكينة فى الجاتوة

مش ممكن ايه الجسر اسفنج ولا خرسانة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن يا أخي انهم كانوا يريدوا أن يهدموا الجسر أو يفصلوه عن الخدمة فوجدوا أن هذه هي الطريقة الأفضل.ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 يونيو 2009)

شيء لا يصدق
لو لم يكن هناك صور لما صدقت بأن مثل هذه الحادثة ممكنة الحدوث
يبدو بأن سرعة المركبة الحاملة كانت كبيرة حتى أنه لم يتوقف عند الاصطدام
حمانا الله وحماكم


----------



## husscorps (3 يوليو 2009)

thank and best regards


----------



## جلال راغب (7 يوليو 2009)

هل هو سقوط الجسر عليه 
هل هناك ترميم بيتم 
هل هناك اصابات حدثت
ممن الممكن انهم محتاجين يهدموا الجسر عشان يتم بناءه من جديد او عاوزين يخفوا اللودر شئ عجيب
ربنا يحميك


----------



## الدكرونى (20 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير 

اما بالنسبة لهذة الحادثة الغريبة 

فهذا هوة تحليلى المتواضع والبسيط لبداية الحادثة

اولا السرعة تفوق 100كم 
--- وزن الحفار ما بين 18 الى 25 طن تقريبا 
------- صغر حجم الجزء الموجه الى الكمرة السفلى التى توجد اسفل الجسر والتى تعتبر كانت فى نفس مستوى الحفار على السيارة التى موضحة بالصورة المرفقة 
ساعد مع الوزن والسرعة على الاختراق بهذا الشكل الغريب 
------------ والكل يعلم تأثير السرعة على الوزن والتأثير على المكان الذى تلقى الصدما الاولى والتى تعتبر كا القزيفة الحربية 

اما بالنسبة للاصابات اعتقد انة لا يوجد اصابة الا اذا كان يوجد احد داخل كبينة الحفار 

ولكم منا كل تحية وتقدير 
وارجو ان اعرف ان كان تحليلى مقارب للصح ام بعيد عن الصحة


----------



## علي الحميد (22 يوليو 2009)

وصلت إلى موقعين على الانترنت يحددون موقع الحادث وفيهما مزيد من الصور توضح أن تحليل الأخ الدكروني صحيح إلى حد كبير.... 

أعجب حاجة بتلاحظونها إن الحفار مثبت بشكل ممتاز على سطح الناقلة لدرجة أن سطح الناقلة انفصل عن كبينة السائق وبقي أسفل الحفار...

http://www.roaddrivers.org/i70_damaged_bridge.htm

http://albarelli.com/bridge/


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اعزائي 

الجميل فى السلامه المهنيه 
هو ان هناك قطاع اسمه التحقيق فى حوادث السلامه 

والجميل ايضا لتقوم بالتحقيق فى حادث ان تقوم اولا بتحليل الحادث والوصول الى كيفية حدوثه واسباب حدوثه وفى السلامه المهنيه تبدا من نقطة وضع الحادث النهائي وتعود بالخطوات الى الوراء لتصل الى نقطة البدايه وتصل الى تحليل ومن ثم تصل الى تصور 


هذا الحادث كما يطلق عليه ( ليس حادث سلامه نهائيا ) بل هو عملية هدم او اعادة تاهيل او ازاله لجزء او اضافة جزء من المنطقه التى فيها القطع 
والتصور الذى وصلت اليه للاسباب التاليه 

او ان حجم وقوة ومتانة الجسر اقوى من الحفاره الونش 

ودائما الاقوى لا يمكن للاضعف ان يقسمه بقوة الضرب الا ان كان اقوى منه اصلا 

ثانيا الحفاره متحركه اى مهما كانت سرعتها فوق ناقله فى حالة ضربها للجسر فمن المنطق والفيزياء ان تسقط لان السرعه تخفف من الوزن ولا تزيد من قوته بل تجعله اخف واكثر اتجاه للسقوط والجسر ثابت وباطنان من الحديد المسلح والاسمنت وهنا لا يمكن ان تقطع الحفاره الجسر 

ثالثا ان الحفاره اصلا ليس الة قطع او حاده بحيث تقطع هى ادارة اما رفع او ضغط او تكسير او تحميل 

رابعا لو تلاحظون الصور من الناحيتين ليس مقطوعا من بالكامل كما يفترض فى حالة ان سلمنا ان الحفاره قطعته فيفترض ان يكون جسم الجسر الذى واجهة الصدنمه الاولى مقطوعا بالكمال وليس الجزء التحتى فقط من قادة الجسر العلويه فى الاتجاهين لو تلاحظون والصور توضح ارتفاع عمود الحفاره فى الوسط وتكسير فى الجزء السفلى للجسر فقط وليس كاملا هذا من الجهتين 

خامسا عرض الشارع كما معروف كل حارة تقارب 4 امتار وهنا حارتين اى 8 امتار وحارتين امان صغيرتين كل منهم متر اى المجموع عشرة امتار ماهى سرعة الشاحنه التى كانت تنقل الحفاره يجب ان تتعدى 400 كيلو متر فى الساعه وايضا ان تكون الحفاره مثبته بشكل تثبيت وليس وضع وتركيب على الشاحنه الناقله بل من المعرفو الحفارات فوق الشاحنات فقط توضع او فى اقصى انواع الحمايه تثبت بسلط او امان فى فى نهاية الناقله 
سادسا من ا لمنطق ان تكون سرعة الشاحنه عاليه جدا حتى تصطدم الحفاره فى ا لجسر وتقطعه هذا الشكر من المفترض ان تكون الشاحنه النقاله من شدة سرعتها ان لا تتوقف عند الجسر بل ان تتعداه على الاقل بمئة متر من شدة السرعه لان الحفاره هى من اصطدمة والشاحنة هى الناقله وعلى الارض وبسرعه ومن المنطق السرعه لا تكون توقف مفاجىء بل تدريجى 
سابعا لو تشاهدون الصور ان ذراع الحاره توقف فى اخر متر فقط اى لم يقطع الشبك العلوى للجسر 
لماذا لم يقطعه بناء على السرعه والقوه والاسمراريه ولماذا توقف فلا يمكن الجسر الذى يتم قطعه هطذا بذراع حفاره ان يعود ويوقف الحفاره فى اخر متر 

ثامنا ما تلاحظون ارضية الشارع تحت الحفاره لا ينم عن شارع انتهى العمل فيه او هو عليه الاسفلت او ما شابه من الشوارع المستعمله بل هو تحت الانشاء والامر واضح انه لا يمكن حدوث قياده سريعه به بل هو اقرب الى منطقة عمل 


التصور 

اما ان تكون العمليه هى كما اوضحت اما اعادة تاهيل او تقويه او تصحيح مسار او تمديد او تعديل 
او تكون الصوره مركبه 


هذا تصورى الشخصى 

د. عدنان سلطان 
استشارى ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه


----------



## علي الحميد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الدكتور عدنان قال:


> اعزائي
> 
> الجميل فى السلامه المهنيه
> هو ان هناك قطاع اسمه التحقيق فى حوادث السلامه
> ...



المعذرة يا دكتور ولكن التصور الذي وصلت إليه غير دقيق ولو أنك قرأت الردود لرأيت ردي هذا 



علي السبيعي قال:


> وصلت إلى موقعين على الانترنت يحددون موقع الحادث وفيهما مزيد من الصور توضح أن تحليل الأخ الدكروني صحيح إلى حد كبير....
> 
> أعجب حاجة بتلاحظونها إن الحفار مثبت بشكل ممتاز على سطح الناقلة لدرجة أن سطح الناقلة انفصل عن كبينة السائق وبقي أسفل الحفار...
> 
> ...



وهنا ستجد أن هناك مواقع ذكرت موقع الحادث وتفاصيله مع صور إضافية توضح أن الحادث حقيقي... ومع ذلك لا ألومك فأنا قد سهرت ليلتين بحثاً عن تفسير لكل التساؤلات التي أوردتها في ردك ولم أجد غير أن الله على كل شيء قدير...


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

حادث عجيب وشكرا للصور الموضحة


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

غريب وعجيب
فعلا بعض الحوادث لا تصدق
الله يستر


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------

